# Dead Pheasants!!



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Talked with a reliable source last night and they were seeing about 100 dead birds (pheasants) per field they walked this weekend from the snow. This was around Hazen. There were still plenty left to shoot but kinda makes you sick to hear this!! :-?


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

What a bummer, any other reports?


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

WOW>.

I heard the Mott area was hit pretty hard.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

The only thing we ever feared here in IL for the pheasants was if we got a cold, blowing snow that would freeze their beaks so they couldn't eat for several days. This would decimate them here. Could these have been a late hatch of birds and very young?


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

We were 8 miles east and 9 miles south of Mott. Most of the snow had melted by Friday evening, we saw no dead pheasants and there were more pheasants around than we could count.



Madison said:


> WOW>.
> 
> I heard the Mott area was hit pretty hard.


I wish people would post what they know and not repeat what they hear.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I put on about 10 miles of walking on Sat and the only dead ones I saw were the ones the guys I was hunting with and I shot and the one the dog caught (thankfully a cock).


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

PorkChop said:


> I put on about 10 miles of walking on Sat and the only dead ones I saw were the ones the guys I was hunting with and I shot and the one the dog caught (thankfully a cock).


I call BS!! We all know Flyboys are not in that kind of condition!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

hahahaha you would be surprised.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Just razzin ya chopper, I'm just jealous not be in millitary shape any longer.
Over the hill, middleaged drink too much beer on the weekends cripple. When they say roll out of bed in the mornin', thats what I do. Then crawl back to it to lift myself up to the prone position.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I know you were. Well at least you can still drink beer!!!


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Trust me, I have NEVER hunted with anyone quite like PC! He runs everywhere and puts me to shame. At least I can still hit a few birds when we get together but only after he is done... :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks Bob. My self esteem was getting pretty low and my ego needed some boosting. I knew I could count on you!! :lol: :beer:


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

PC,

You know how I feel after hunting and visiting with you last year - all kidding and suckups aside. :beer:

While we might not always agree on things, I am still proud to consider you a friend from North Dakota.

Hang in there! :bowdown:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

zettler said:


> While we might not always agree on things, I:


I did not know we disagreed on things?????? I thought you see everything my way! oke:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

redlabel said:


> We were 8 miles east and 9 miles south of Mott. Most of the snow had melted by Friday evening, we saw no dead pheasants and there were more pheasants around than we could count.
> 
> I wish people would post what they know and not repeat what they hear.


What people hear???? You hear alot of things on this forum and DONT tell me you dont ever repeat what you hear.. I suppose you walked the ENTIRE town, street, field, coulee, shelter belt, tree claim, abondoned farm, etc. etc. in that 8 mile and 9 mile stretches eh??? Did you ever think that I was referring to being hit by "SNOW"???and that "WOW" was referring to the dead pheasants?.. :roll:

I need my coffee.. 8)


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

You tell them JB!

No one ever exaggerates on this site, nothing but the truth.

How are the pheasants in Pembina?


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Game wardens in Dickinson are predicting a really big kill from Mott to Killdeer. As of Friday they were already getting reports from farmers of finding dead birds all over their farm yards. North of Dickinson up to the Killdeer mts got as much as two feet. They just don't have enough winter habitat out there to support that many birds in a big storm like that, I don't know if anywhere in this state does.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

> No one ever exaggerates on this site, nothing but the truth.


Hey, I resemble that!! :jammin:

Mad-e, pm me what you edited. :lol: :lol:

I can use some anger this mornin' to wipe the shizz eatin grin of my face!! 8)


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Madison said:


> redlabel said:
> 
> 
> > We were 8 miles east and 9 miles south of Mott. Most of the snow had melted by Friday evening, we saw no dead pheasants and there were more pheasants around than we could count.
> ...


We did not walk any town, but we did walk a lot of coulees and draws that would have had 10 or more inches of snow in them last Tuesday and were now snowless and didn't find any dead birds laying anywhere. The 4 dogs with us didn't find any dead birds either until we shot them.

I did not know exactly what you were thinking (only you know that) but I do know you were repeating what you had heard and I was explaining what I had seen. If the shoe fits . . . . . . .

You are wrong about one thing though, I don't repeat rumors, or gossip for that matter. Nothing good usually comes of it. I like to deal in facts and what I know (I think it's the mathematician in me).


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

He was just saying what he heard, whats the big deal?


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I did not know exactly what you were thinking (only you know that) but I do know you were repeating what you had heard and I was explaining what I had seen.

if the shoe fits.....
).[/quote]

Little Johnny returns from school and says he got an F in arithmetic.
"Why?" asks the father. 
"The teacher asked 'How much is 2x3?' and I said '6'"
"But that's right!" 
"Then she asked me 'How much is 3x2?'"
"What's the FAWKING difference?" asks the father.
"That's exactly what I said!"

Whats the difference man. I heard that it was snowing in Mott and they got hit hard.. So your right, I was repeating what I heard. FROM THE WEATHER MAN!!.

Silly teachers :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

PS. sorry Chris, I think James Brown was doing the talking there....


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

I like it when James does the talkn.


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

Before storm hit, I scouted around plots and crops there were many pheasants then after storm hit, I did not see many pheasants on same plots but I knew they moved to thick brushes and trees for winter habitation. Now I found place so my group got limits. I know its hard to find where are they now? When snow melt down so they should return their place. I did not see any dead pheasants. I don't know that gossipe is non fiction. I don't think so about dead pheasants because snow melt down quickly, They can stay alive under snow for two days its depend how much their food belly. I hope you understand about snow storm is not really big hit. all pheasants had to move to brush and trees.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Madison said:


> I did not know exactly what you were thinking (only you know that) but I do know you were repeating what you had heard and I was explaining what I had seen.
> 
> if the shoe fits.....
> ).


 Little Johnny returns from school and says he got an F in arithmetic.
"Why?" asks the father. 
"The teacher asked 'How much is 2x3?' and I said '6'"
"But that's right!" 
"Then she asked me 'How much is 3x2?'"
"What's the FAWKING difference?" asks the father.
"That's exactly what I said!"

Whats the difference man. I heard that it was snowing in Mott and they got hit hard.. So your right, I was repeating what I heard. FROM THE WEATHER MAN!!.

Silly teachers :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

PS. sorry Chris, I think James Brown was doing the talking there....[/quote]

Geez sorry I mentioned anything here. Must be some real anger management problems with this dude.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

redlabel said:


> Geez sorry I mentioned anything here. Must be some real anger management problems with this dude.


I think we all do when our integrity is stretched. I don't know what you "read" into his post but all I took it for was about the snow, which they did get, right?


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

[I wish people would post what they know and not repeat what they hear.[/quote]

This was direct stab on Madison and a case of mis-interpretation, and I took it personal.

Dead issue.. keep it reeel

So how about them pheasants?????? :thumb:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Madison said:


> So how about them pheasants?????? :thumb:


Ate one for lunch. Dammmmmmm Goooooood!! I may have to give up goose hunting and hunt these pretty birds some more. Not only are these wild birds fun but they are tasty. :beer:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Ah, ha, I get it... I guess there are some dead pheasants in some areas where it snowed some. Thanks for the info...


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Does anyone smoke their pheasants - and I do not mean with Zig Zag's!

I use hickory bark down here and keep a pan of water in the smoker to keep the meat moist!

Then I take it out well before it's done to allow it to continue to cook in its own juices (I wrap them in aluminum foil after seasoning the Heck out of them).

If you get them out at the right moment, you can cut the meat off the breast with a tail-feather!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

zettler said:


> meat
> 
> moist -
> 
> ...


All in one post. Zettler you know kids do view this site! oke:


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

I edited (slightly), but after re-reading my post, I realize it takes one to recognize one!! :stirpot: :idiot:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Sorry Zet I could not resist. I did amuse myself at least! :lol:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Just got a smoker. Thanks for the info sounds delicious!


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

DJRooster said:


> Just got a smoker. Thanks for the info sounds delicious!


I skin my pheasants (down Pork!) and then season the bird(s) with salt and pepper only (I am inheritantly lazy) and then wrap them in a layer of aluminum foil. When the smoker is ready - I prefer one where there is a pan of water above the coals but below the meat(s) - I then place them at the top.

Then I start shoveling hickory bark (or any sweet type wood/bark) from what we call a "shag-bark" hickory tree. I usually soak all the bark in water for a few minutes at least before throwing them on the coals. With little oxygen available and the bark being wet, it will seldom flair up in flames and will therefore create a lot of smoke!

I really watch the pheasant to make sure I get them out before they are done to ensure they stay moist, are tender and still carry a good smokey flavor.

Again, I am lazy and hate going to a lot of effort to smoke the meats I cook. I use to do a smoker for all the Illini Football homecoming games right outside the stadium AFTER I did the smoking at home on three smokers. You could tell where I was in the tailgating area by virtue of all the police spending time around our vehicle sampling the wild game... 
:beer:

Afterwards, the Football team might even stop by.

And as I am bad about labeling my wild game for the freezer, this one time (almost 20 years ago), after I had simply taken the frozen game out of the freezer to smoke, I discovered I had seven different species cooking: deer, pheasant, goose, rabbit, duck, turkey and squirrel!

And you know what, the unexpected surprise tasty one turned out to be the squirrel!! Hey, that was the season our Illini went to the Rose Bowl...

Could that squirrel be why they lost so bad that year?


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Enjoyed the story!!


----------

